# Not enough Prague powder #1



## old smokey nj (May 11, 2020)

Hello all. I started making a batch of "BBBB", Bears Buck Board Bacon, and just realized I didn't use enough cure. I did it 2 nights ago. In loose vac sealed bags in fridge. I have my original calculation, so I can figure out how much more is needed. Is it safe to add to bags? Also, is there a calculator to make this easier? I've done this before but not often enough to remember.


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 11, 2020)

Yes you can add the remaining cure. All will equalize by the end. Try the Cure Calculator below...JJ 






						Universal Cure Calculator.........
					

I set up a javascript Universal Cure Calculator on my website. Here's the link for anyone who wants to play around with it....  http://www.diggingdogfarm.com/page2.html  The calculator can be used to calculate the amount of cure and salt required in sausage...the amounts of cure, salt and sugar...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## old smokey nj (May 11, 2020)

Thanks JJ.  I'm about 12% lower than I should be! Thankfully the problem can be "cured"! Sorry, I couldn't resist!


----------



## motocrash (May 11, 2020)

Heads up 

 old smokey nj
 , that calculator is for Cure #1, not TQ!
If you used Tender Quick, that calculator is not for you.


----------



## old smokey nj (May 11, 2020)

I was wondering about that. A lot of websites say they're the same, but?


----------



## old smokey nj (May 11, 2020)

I did use cure #1, but would think any advice that anyone has regarding these 2 cures could shed some insight on this as it can be dangerous


----------



## old smokey nj (May 11, 2020)

old smokey nj said:


> I did use cure #1, but would think any advice that anyone has regarding these 2 cures could shed some insight on this as it can be dangerous
> I added too little, but adding too much might be worse. Why can't they have a uniform cure  #1?


----------



## motocrash (May 11, 2020)

I got confused between the threads title and


old smokey nj said:


> I started making a batch of "BBBB", Bears Buck Board Bacon, and just realized I didn't use enough cure.


He uses nothing but TQ.


----------



## old smokey nj (May 11, 2020)

Yes I got off subject a bit. I used cure 1, and apparently used wrong formula. A lot of misleading info out on web. JJ sent correct calculator so I'm good.  But a lot of info out there comparing cure 1 to TC. Just tying to assist those who may be using one or the other, as miscalculations can possibly be bad


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 12, 2020)

motocrash said:


> Heads up
> 
> old smokey nj
> , that calculator is for Cure #1, not TQ!
> If you used Tender Quick, that calculator is not for you.



Good catch!  I too saw it was a Bear Recipe, but the question was for " Cure ". My brain went to Cure #1 and Diggy's calculator, ignoring we might be talking TQ. Gettin' Old I guess....JJ


----------



## old smokey nj (May 17, 2020)

I got distracted and have yet to add additional cure. Can I still add or is it too late? If it's too late, what can I do with the meat?


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 17, 2020)

As long as it's been in the refer and not already stinking,  you can proceed...JJ


----------



## old smokey nj (May 17, 2020)

Thank's. Should I start the clock over and keep it in for another 8 days?


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 17, 2020)

I would. Let the cure work it's way in...JJ


----------



## old smokey nj (May 17, 2020)

Thanks Jimmy!


----------

